# New puppy can’t leave alone



## Rorysmom (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello, 

A few days ago I got my 8 week old female Vizsla puppy named Rory. I am trying to get her to sleep in the crate through the night until she is fully potty trained. The past 3 nights she has woken me up (I’m on an air mattress next to her) every single hour wining. I tried to sleep in my bedroom tonight but she won’t stop barking and crying when I am not next to her. My place is small and I have neighbors so I can’t escape the sound of her crying. I want to give in and have her sleep in bed with me but don’t want to ruin the crate training process.

similarly, she can not be away from me in the daytime unless she is asleep. I have tried leaving her in another room and she cried for 45 minutes no-stop. I have read that you should not give any attention until they stop crying but she does not seem to ever stop if I am not near her. I am currently working from home but need to run errands for short periods of time. Any advice on dealing with this separation anxiety? She doesn’t seem interested in a Kong and I have left a few pieces of clothing in her crate. I want to ignore the crying in the crate but also don’t want her to see it as a place of punishment.

thank you!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know it might sound mean. 
If I had to go to the store. I just put the puppy in the crate, and went. If they cried, they cried. If they settled, they settled. All of mine learned to settle in their crate. 
You still need to do all the crate games, and everything you can to make the comfortable. But while they are learning, there is going to be some crying for most of them. You can't be with the puppy 24/7, unless you plan on spending the next 12 to 15 years that way.


----------



## Tracyml (Jul 12, 2019)

So my Sadie is the only Vizsla I have ever had. She is a year and three months old. I had golden retrievers before and I crate trained them just fine. But forget the crate with Sadie, after two weeks of trying I gave up. She sleeps with me, I don’t mind even though some people might. And when I have to leave I just close doors to rooms I don’t want her in and I think she basically sleeps the whole time. Sometimes she will do something like eat the lemon cookies I left on the counter from the bakery. But mostly she is good. I had a little trouble with pee accidents at first but I made sure to confine her to a room with no rug. She now gets the run of the house mostly. I don’t think this helps you much just to say the crate might not work for your vizsla either. Or just that my dog is spoiled and you should not listen to me.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

All of the puppies I have had were kind of the same way. I would do as you do, and sleep next to them for the for the first week or so, but I always covered them. When the stirred, I would gently tap on the crate door and assure them that someone was there. It seemed to settle them. You could also move the crate into the bedroom, and see if that helps.
You may ant to try to cover the crate,if you are not currently doing so. I try to make their environment as quiet as can be and free of distraction.
I personally do not let the dogs on the furniture, or sleep in bed with me, but that is me. There is absolutely nothing wrong if a person decides to let the dog sleep with them, or get on the furniture. It is their dog, and their life, not mine.
I think you are correct to crate train first.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

gunnr said:


> I think you are correct to crate train first


Agreed. We started out crate training. We eventually gave in and let our dog sleep with us (at around 4 months old or so) but he’s so used to the crate now he will go in voluntarily without any complaint. It gives us freedom in many ways. If he hasn’t bathed recently, or we’re staying over at some place and the owner wouldn’t want a dog the bed, we can crate him, no problem.


----------

